# ISPConfig 2 | Fehler nach Anlegen von CO-DOMAIN



## fischer-ttd (30. Nov. 2011)

Betriebssystem: Debian 5
ISPConfig Version: 2.2.40

Kleine Ursache, große Wirkung...

Gestern habe ich mir über das ISPConfig-Panel zu einer Domain eine CO-Domain erstellt, um darüber eine Weiterleitung einrichten zu können.

Nachdem die URL für die Weiterleitung nicht akzeptiert wurde, habe ich die CO-Domain wieder gelöscht.

Das Resultat war, dass externe Mailserver keine E-Mails mehr zustellen konnten (Diagnostic-Code: smtp;554 5.7.1 -Relay access denied).

Meine Lösung:
1.) www-Seite per FTP sichern
2.) Datenbank über "phpmyadmin" sichern
3.) "Lokale Benutzer" der Domain löschen
4.) ISPConfig-Datenbank mit "phpmyadmin" "durchforsten" und sämtliche Einträge zur Domain und den Mail-Benutzern löschen. (ansonsten gibt es beim Anlegen über ISPConfig-2 Fehlermeldungen zu Benutzern oder Domain, da diese bereits existieren.)

5.) das Web komplett neu anlegen und Benutzer anlegen.
6.) Datenbank neu anlegen
7.) gesicherte www-Seite über FTP einstellen.
8.) Alte Datenbank über "phpmyadmin" in neue Datenbank importieren
9.) ggf. in confip.php des Webs neue Datenbanknamen, Benutzer und Kennwort eintragen.


Es bleibt aber die Frage, ob man nun bei jedem Löschen einer CO-Domain, sein komplettes Web/E-Mail erneuern muss?

Betroffen waren mit Resteinträgen unter Postfix die "local-host-names", "virtusertable" und "virtusertable.db", sowie einige Tabellen der ISPConfig-Datenbank.


----------



## Till (1. Dez. 2011)

> Das Resultat war, dass externe Mailserver keine E-Mails mehr zustellen konnten (Diagnostic-Code: smtp;554 5.7.1 -Relay access denied).


Du hast wahrscheinich die co-domain gelöscht, die für den Mailempfang notwendig war. da das web ja immer ww.domain.tld ist, muss für den mailempfang zwingend eine domain domain.tld mit leerem host Feld existieren. Wird diese gelöscht, dann gibt es keine @domain.tld Adressen mehr auf dem System.

Die Lösung dafür ist, einfach die co-domain neu anzulegen.



> Es bleibt aber die Frage, ob man nun bei jedem Löschen einer CO-Domain, sein komplettes Web/E-Mail erneuern muss?


Nein, das muss man nicht. Das komplette neuanlegen des webs macht ja auch nichts anderes, als di co-domain die Du gelöscht hattest automatisch wieder anzulegen.


----------



## fischer-ttd (6. Dez. 2011)

Hallo Till,

das Problem was ich dabei sehe ist, dass durch den Script zum Löschen
einer CO-Domain, die Einträge in der betreffenden Datenbank nicht sauber gelöscht werden und es dadurch erforderlich ist die Einträge händisch zu bearbeiten, zusätzlich wird die betreffende Domain unbrauchbar.

Die Problematik entsteht doch dann für den laienhaften Endanwender/Endkunden der sich vielleicht bei eine CO-Domain nur um einen Buchstaben vertippt hat und dann keine Möglichkeit hat die Seite zu reparieren, da er keinen Zugriff auf die ISPConfig-Datenbak hat um entsprechende Einträge zu bearbeiten.

Schöne Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Till (6. Dez. 2011)

Ich weiß nicht was Du meinst, denn eine Co-Domain zu ändern, zu löschen oder neu anzulegen funktioniert auf meinen ISPConfig 2 Systemen problemlos. Wie oben beschrieben muss weder ein Web erneuert werden noch sonst etwas in der Art. Außrdem liegt ja auch jedes gelöschte Objekt im Papierkorb und ist mit einem einzigen Klick wieder hergestellt.

Ich habe da mal eine Vermutung, Dir ist schon bekannt dass ISPConfig 2 einen Papierkorb hat und Einträge aus der datenbank natürlich erst gelöscht werden, wenn Du den Papierkorb leerst? Denn wie sollten Sie auch sonst wieder hergestllt werden können, wenn man sie schon vor dem leeren des Papierkorbs entfernen würde.


----------

